# Getting back on the horse...



## jlansink (Mar 6, 2008)

I highly doubt there is anyone out there newer to smoking than me.  I did some ribs for the first time on Sun.  It was HORRIBLE!!  Had to throw 3 racks away.  They tasted like what I imagine chewing up a bowl of cigarette butts would taste like.  I want to get back on the horse though!  Everyone seems to be so nice on here that I thought I would start here.

I have the Char-griller Duo with the SFB.  I absolutely love the grill but I think I made about every smoking mistake possible.  I just started reading this morning about a "baffle".  I'm having trouble picturing this.  Does anyone have a pic?

If I were to dare to try again this weekend, what meat would be the easiest?  If you say Hot Dogs, I'm never coming back here.

thanks in advance.  Jeff


----------



## lawdog (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Jeff

Don't get dicouraged on the ribs, we have all been there.  Have you read up on the 3-2-1 method? http://www.wyntk.us/food/3-2-1-rib-method.shtml  Also if you haven't already try the 5-day e-coarse, it's great.
Not familiar with you cooker but plenty here to offer up advice
Welcome and enjoy

Lawdog


----------



## richtee (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL!   Welcome to SMF, Jeff! No... no hot dogs...hehehe. Get a Boston butt roast. Most forgiving cut of meat for Q.  Hmmm some more info...would help us:

What were your grate temps around during the smoke?
What did you put on the ribs before and during the smoke?
What color was the smoke usually?
What was your fuel, and how did you start the fire?
 This'll get us going on breaking that rib bronco for ya  :{)

Enjoy!


----------



## gobbledot (Mar 6, 2008)

Jeff i am almost in your shoes. i did some ribs a week or so ago and my family hated them and told me to quit with the smoker but guess what I told them no way... I luv doing it. From all I have read the butts are about the easiest to fool with and i have done 4 so far and they all have turned out differently. I just purchased a digital wireless therm. today and I am fixing to put some fatties on, i am not out a war pension if they fail. But hey lets keep trying and someday we might be master SMOKERS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ....


----------



## placebo (Mar 6, 2008)

WElcome to SMF! If you havn't already sign up for the free 5 day e-course, that should help with the basics. I recommend ordering the rub recipe also as it makes for some very happy ribs! The 3-2-1 method is a great way to learn what works best for you using it as a general guideline.

Best of luck!


----------



## jlansink (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow. That was fast.  Thanks for the great info.  I'll try to answer the questions quickly and in no particular order.
I had never heard of the 3-2-1 method, so that's great already.  I just read the 5-day course thing and that was good.  I bought the rub and sauce recipe from the site and must admit it is damn good (especially the rub), that's what I put on the ribs.  Didn't notice that the ribs closest to the firebox were charring until too late.  The Duo is a new grill by Char-griller that is really 2 separate grills...1-gas and the other charcoal (like the Pro).
Let's see...starting the fire...fired up a bunch of charcoal brickettes, dumped in SFB and added a bunch of Hickory and Mesquite chunks.  Then kept feeding more wood.  The temp on the grill ranged from 200-300, but I haven't made any mods to the therm.  I did buy a Taylor digital therm but it seemed to be very difficult to use with ribs.  I tried to just control the temp with the damper so there were quite a few times when the damper and the stack were both closed!!  I know now that that is a major no-no.  They were "done" (and I use that term loosely) in about 4 hours which perplexed me.  I guess I know now that it was because I had too high of a temp.  I really wasn't happy unless there was an enormous amount of smoke coming from the grill at ALL TIMES!!  That should make everyone laugh now.  I mean, it's called "smoking" right???

thanks again
jeff


----------



## fatback joe (Mar 6, 2008)

Use that digital therm you bought to measure the temp on the grates, don't bother poking it in the ribs, wasting your time there.

Here is a link to some mods if you have not already seen/heard of them all.  Might save you some searching time.

http://www.homebbq.com/library/SmokerModifications.pdf

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## placebo (Mar 6, 2008)

Thin and blue for the win!

Sounds like your already much better off than you were. Keep reading, this forum is full of helpful info for you. Buy a good therm to monitor your smoker temps. Most that come on them are not very good and should be replaced or just add a good one.


----------



## richtee (Mar 6, 2008)

Jeff's rub recipe IS good, but in my opinion it has a bit much sugar to be used as a presmoke rub. Sugar burns. Try making a batch and either quartering the sugar or omit it. Later in the smoke you can use the standard rub in a mopping sause to get the sweet back if you like.

 OK  HOW did you fire up the briquettes? Do not use lighter fluid. Never. Well, OK for bonfires.

You really need to use as little wood as possible - just get a thin blue waift of smoke coming out. Remember  THIN and BLUE. Never billowing and white. You can accomplish this easier by pre-burning your wood... get it burning in a pan or on a grate. I fire mine over my turkey fryer flame on a grill grate. I do not add to the pit till it's all black and barely supporting a flame. Notice the smoke being THIN AND BLUE at this point  :{)

Methinks you have learned alot.  :{) Digest the above, figger out how to apply and get a butt  Enjoy!


----------



## jlansink (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to go thru that.  A lot of helpful hints.  I thought the smoke was supposed to be white.  If you just use the wood sparingly, how much and how often do you add the charcoal.  Oh, I didn't use lighter fluid, I actually did know to use the chimney thingee.  I will definately keep at it.  This is such a good "support group"!!


----------



## richtee (Mar 6, 2008)

A pict of the pre-burn I did this AM for some  jerky...






You start a chimney of charcoal before you need it. You need it when temps start to drop. Charcoal is for heat...wood coals are for smoke.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 7, 2008)

Best smoking advice on the web is found here !!! 

I used to do exactly the same ...... more wood, more smoke, good ..... why does my food taste rubbery ????? I was getting to the stage where i was figuring this stuff out but it took three years and some real odd tasting meats.
Still learning but at a lot quicker rate thanks to everybody here that i have gotten tips and words of encouragement from. 

.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mossymo (Mar 7, 2008)

jlansink
Welcome to SMF !!!
Looks like Rich has your questions well covered, looking forward to hearing about your next smoke. Remember if you can, We like to see pics of your smokes also !!!


----------



## navionjim (Mar 7, 2008)

I would suggest something instantly rewarding, cheap and cannot fail. To me that means a Fatty! Get a couple of chubs of Jimmy Dean. Try one just as is and doctor the other one up. Low cost, and you can smoke these in just a few hours. The real point is that once you make one you'll be addicted for life.
Jimbo


----------



## ron50 (Mar 7, 2008)

You've already received very good advice. I 'll just add my welcome to the forum.


----------



## kookie (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to the site......This is a great site..You will love it...............


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Shake it off and give it another go. If you follow all of the instructions posted below, the smoke will be great.
  Andy


----------



## short one (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, and here is a thread that Smokinmeat started showing the mods we made to  his pitmaster w/sidefirebox.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=6784


----------



## mcp9 (Mar 8, 2008)

the first time my dad did ribs he used too much wood.  the meat had a bittery taste (could be comparable to the cigarette taste).  in my opinion, used the wood for flavor, not to cook the meat.


----------



## richtee (Mar 8, 2008)

Full stickburners use all wood to smoke. The key is pre-burn, and a large bed of coals. That's why fireboxes on stick units are quite large. It's all about the way you prep/use the wood.


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 9, 2008)

Lots of good advice. My first smoke I did'nt have much, but the boston butt was great. Then I found this site and realized I luck out as I had the thin blue smoke and didn't know that was how it was supposed to be. I only get thick white smoke at the very beginning, then thin blue all the way. Don't give up. Once you get it right the results are well worth the effort, trust me.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 9, 2008)

just remember that baby backs do not have to cook as long as spare ribs. Glad you did not give up on the smokin.


----------

